# Opinions on Cal Aqua Labs Efflux F1



## Pixels (6 Jul 2010)

Hello 

Does anyone have the Cal Aqua Labs Efflux F1 (13mm) lily pipe? 
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.co...ystem/lily-pipes/cal-aqua-labs-efflux-f1-13mm

I have an ebay lily pipe which points the flow downwards (a lot), I think this (the Cal Aqua) could be more what I am after. So I am after some feedback from satisfied owners? 

I have a fairly small tank, around 45 litres empty. Dimensions 45cm x 28cm x 30cm.

Feel free to recommend alternatives. 

Thanks 
Paul


----------



## Dougal (6 Jul 2010)

I've used one of these on a 30cm and a 25cm cube. It worked well. Although it is slightly upward pointing it still left the surface still enough for running the CO2 and for my betta to chill out near the top of the tank. Build quality seems good.

Cheers

Dougal


----------



## andyh (6 Jul 2010)

Hi
I am using the Calaqua F2's the main difference being that the flow is aimed at approx 45degrees down thus sending the flow/current down, which in my opinion is a good idea.

Check my lounge journal for pics.
cheers

Andy


----------



## Pixels (7 Jul 2010)

Thank you both for yor feedback. 

My current knock off lily pipe sends the flow down to the bottom of the tank and I find am losing a lot overall movement round the tank this way. Although this might be because it is a cheap replica.

I think I may go for the Cal Aqua and a bit of surface agitation would be good thing in this tank. I have until next pay day to decide. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Garuf (7 Jul 2010)

If you've got nothing to lose heat the lily up with a blow torch and tease the flute upwards. If you're sold on getting Cal's then you've nothing much to lose except a broken spare lily.


----------



## Pixels (8 Jul 2010)

Garuf! That is a great idea! I will go and a blow torch in my lunch break and I will try and post some pictures of my attempt... 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## plantbrain (9 Jul 2010)

They are nice, good alternative to ADA.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Jul 2010)

How did you get on pixels?


----------



## Pixels (11 Jul 2010)

Not attempted yet, but I have been doing some research and came across this website: 
http://www.teralab.co.uk/Glass_Blowing/Bending_Tubes/Bending_Tubes_Page1.htm

I hope to find time tomorrow and will post some pictures of the attempt! 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## PM (15 Jul 2010)

Any news?

I want to do this on my Power Men outlflow to make it like the ADA P2.


----------

